
The Link Between Diet, Exercise and Alzheimer’s - smn1234
https://wsj.com/articles/the-link-between-diet-exercise-and-alzheimers-11572427802?mod=rsswn
======
joe_the_user
_" Most surprising, says Dr. Isaacson, is that the MCI patients who followed
at least 60% of their recommendations showed cognitive improvement. However,
MCI patients who followed less than 60% of the recommendations experienced
cognitive declines similar to the control groups, he notes."_

\-- Another explanation: those able to follow these directions might have been
in the best cognitive shape. What I'd wonder is if the less-than-60% cohort
could have done worse than the control? Was this sorting masquerading as
treatment?

When they were in their early 80s, my mother and my Stepfather each started
doing Sudoku puzzles to fight dementia. My mother lost interest and developed
non-Alzheimer dementia six years later. My stepfather kept at it and did not
develop dementia though he had cognitive issues. Where is the cause and where
is the effect here, however?

Edit: another thing that makes the study seem rather problematic is the
"customized advice" part. Maybe some of the advice is better than others. How
do you generalize? etc. For a more object study, you'd need to have people
just meriting one kind of treatment in both control and treated groups. I
understand how hard that could be - this stuff is just filled with quandaries.
Customized treatment would logical at final patient level but very hard to
objectively analyze.

~~~
sitkack
Experimental design is easy to get wrong and not something we focus strongly
enough on. The scientific method is the single most powerful discovery we have
made in all of humanity. I would place it above above the three Rs.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/SCW7h](http://archive.is/SCW7h)

------
nickgrosvenor
Id love the summary of this article as I don’t have a subscription to the WSJ
anymore

~~~
elahieh
The study the article is based on is at
[https://www.alzheimersanddementia.com/article/S1552-5260(19)...](https://www.alzheimersanddementia.com/article/S1552-5260\(19\)35368-3/fulltext)

------
RickJWagner
Diet and Exercise make a _lot_ of things better. But they're not easy.

I find exercise easy, but not diet. I know others who are the opposite.

